# DVR 625



## qvasowala (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I have a 625 landed in India with me & want to use it with FTA channels available here. I dont know how to programme for using with a ku band FT channels. Pl guide me. Rgds.
Quresh


----------



## qvasowala (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I have a DVR 625 landed here with me in India. Can somebody guide me as how to use it to watch & record FTA channels available in India in ku Band from NSS 6 satellite. 
Rgds.

Quresh


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s

The 625 is an Echostar receiver designed for receiving "Dish Network" service in the US. It cannot be converted to view channels that are not part of the US Dish Network system, so basically you have a nice box that will do nothing in India.

Although DBSTalk is a primarily US forum, the folks here in the FTA area might be able to help point the way toward the right receiver for your needs.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

There aren't that many FTA DVRs out there. (The first one I found was the Pansat 6000 http://www.pansatusa.com/product/receiver-6000HXC.htm.) You might want to whip up your own with a computer, TV output, and a DVB-S card. But from an FTA perspective, the best thing you can do with that 625 is sell it and use the money to get an FTA receiver.


----------

